# Arianny and Joe Rogan's hilarious reactions to Lesnar/Overeem weigh in.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw Joe Rogan's reaction when it was live, gotta say its pretty funny.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Arianny is thinking 

"WOW how is this guy still competing its so obvious he is on roids , i mean look back to his pride days








and now this."


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think he ever used steroids he just gained muscles by working out there is a big difference when you weigh 205 and 260 pounds.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Overeem would kill Arianny if they ever fornicated.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Did Overeem get even bigger??? Hard to compare but Overeem looks bigger then Brock in those 2. Usually Brock looks a tad bigger.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rogan appeared to be fighting an erection when the Reem got on the scales.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

It was also funny how Joe stuck his kisser right in the middle of the frame when Brock and Reem had their staredown.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

alistair just seems more proportionate than lesnar even though brock is bigger.

brock kind of looks like a huge oompa loompa



alsitair did gain weight for this match. his last fight he was around 250ish i think


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

BooM!!!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Lmao, Joe Rogan is really getting into that weigh in.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Lesnar's chest and arms are so weird looking. I'm almost surprised when I see him walking upright.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe is pretty funny. just a fanboy with a backstage pass.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ari said:


> I'm pretty sure Overeem would kill Arianny if they ever fornicated.


Dude...I was drinking my drink and you almost made me spit it out...roflz!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha, awesome. 

Congrats LyotoLegion and Ari for going gold, 'bout time.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> I don't think he ever used steroids he just gained muscles by working out there is a big difference when you weigh 205 and 260 pounds.


I think it's just normal weight training too (plus eating). When Overeem was fighting at 205, he looked like he never lifted weights. 

Also, if someone does steroids then stops (to avoid drug tests), wouldn't he have hard time maintaining it?


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

music5x5 said:


> I think it's just normal weight training too (plus eating). When Overeem was fighting at 205, he looked like he never lifted weights.
> 
> Also, if someone does steroids then stops (to avoid drug tests), wouldn't he have hard time maintaining it?


Yes, you can maintain mass even when you're not cycling. I'm not saying Overeem is currently juicing, but anyone who believes he NEVER took steroids doesn't know much about weight lifting. It's virtually impossible to make the gains he did in that amount of time without juicing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BigPont said:


> Yes, you can maintain mass even when you're not cycling. I'm not saying Overeem is currently juicing, but anyone who believes he NEVER took steroids doesn't know much about weight lifting. It's virtually impossible to make the gains he did in that amount of time without juicing.


How do you figure? He's a pro athlete with plenty of funds and time, and he added 25-30lbs tops in like 4-5 years. I was a broke college kid and put on 13lbs in 6-8 months, with no "supplements" involved. 


Not like he was Diabate one day and Lesnar the next.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> How do you figure? He's a pro athlete with plenty of funds and time, and he added 25-30lbs tops in like 4-5 years. I was a broke college kid and put on 13lbs in 6-8 months, with no "supplements" involved.
> 
> 
> Not like he was Diabate one day and Lesnar the next.


This!

Khov is correct, I knew a few buddies that used the sauce and they got big overnight.

Overeem's transformation was over years (might I add that 205 category made his body emaciated looking).

I'm not saying he didn't take other supplements, but everyone assumes when you get bigger you're juicing. :confused02:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Overeem was always more suitable for HW I can`t believe he fought at 205. He must have been cutting 20+ lbs to make 205 to begin with.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Arianny wants some hard chocolate.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Doesnt matter if he is taking roids or not, because its almost certain that Lesnar has done a lot roids in his time, just look at his WWE pics.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Big_Charm said:


> This!
> 
> Khov is correct, I knew a few buddies that used the sauce and they got big overnight.
> 
> ...




I put on 10kg in 5 months with just creatine and tuna lol, and im not a prof. athlete, or 6 foot 5!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think juice or not is irrelevent. Overeem carries an excessive amount of muscle for his frame and cardiovascular system.

brocks cardio is better because he has a bigger cardio system that was made for all of that freakish muscle.

Brock by bigger lungs


----------

